# Bully Independence Day- Perry, GA- PICS



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cody with CBF's King Tut



























A1's Clydesdale









Carolina Bully Farm's King Tut









CBF;s King Tut, A1's Clydesdale, and Team Blackwood's Tum Tum









Clydesdale









Tum Tum


















Watchtower Acres' Idalis Lewis with ABKC CH Rock









ABKC CH R&K's Delilah of Homegrown









Bully Up Kennel's Joseph with Kano









Kano









Gary Phillip's and his Classic Class bitch


































ABKC CH PBA Rock



























Bully the Kid Jr 









Soul Edge Kennel's Nitro









Razenkanes Matrix (Trix), owned by Razen Kane and shown by Quin of Soul Edge.... 1st place extreme female best extreme female...... Please don't get it twisted this girl has a great top line angelation, bite, feet, hocks... you'll be hard press to find a flaw on her


























If I were to ever own an EB this would be it! Owned and produced by Amy and Tommy O'Neal of Southern Pride



























































































Seaport Bullies' Princess of Soul Edge. She is a pocket bitch and ABKC CH Buck of Seaport Bullies' daughter. Perry GA show 1: best in show, best of winners, best overall pocket, best pocket female, 1st place pocket female 1-2... thank you seaport for producing such a great bully...

Perry Ga show 2: best overall pocket, best female pocket, 1st place 1-2 pocket female

Best of the best final show down, best of show 1 vs best of show 2 for a huge trophy and she won best of the best......


























Miami of Soul Edge Kennel









Brooke from Seaport Bullies









Amy from Southern Pride









Pratt's All Revved Up aka Rev of Blue Rage









Justin from Blue Rage and Rev









Matt from Seaport Bullies and Spanky









Colden's Carmello.... One of my favorite dogs I've admired from afar but finally got to see him in person. Extremely impressive dog!









King Tut of CBF









GODIVA of Soul Edge Kennel show 1: 1st place standard female 6-9 show 2: 1st place standard female 6-9









ABKC CH Rock









Bully Up Kennel's Joseph with Sookie Stackhouse









Ron Ramos aka Papa Pit


















Lunar God Kennel's Gatekeeper took Best GR CH









Soul Edge Kennel's GR CH Nitro (my fave pocket dog)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Kano (a Semper Fi dog) Grunt x Delilah









He's so freakin handsome!


















Gotta love the South.... way to keep it country there Perry GA!









Jr Handler Class









Stella owned by Ashley Setters aka bullychick2010









Pit Bull Gear's Nightmare owned by Ashley Setters


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww I like tum tum. What a cutie. The comments on Trix, the paws look totally spread out, is that the picture or how wide the paws should be? I thought they were supposed to be straight! Not angeled? Just curious. Beautiful pups!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> Awwww I like tum tum. What a cutie. The comments on Trix, the paws look totally spread out, is that the picture or how wide the paws should be? I thought they were supposed to be straight! Not angeled? Just curious. Beautiful pups!!!


What do you mean her paws?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Gret pictures, there were some great looking dogs there!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Gret pictures, there were some great looking dogs there!


Thanks, Lisa! Yes, definitely some nice dogs!!!! It was an awesome show!


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

:goodpost::goodpost:I was so looking forward to driving out there, but had to work. Thank you so much for posting pics, everyone I spoke with said it was a great show.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome pix TL I refuse to miss the next one ! grrrrr


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Some good pix. Alot of nice bullies out there.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Awesome pix TL I refuse to miss the next one ! grrrrr


I know I missed you on this one babe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

some really nice lookin bullies there, I love the red tri, he is gorgeous


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! I loved Tum Tum's markings.  And I have never seen a black and tan EB before! How did you keep track of all the dog's names? haha And one last thing, that sign was freaking hilarious!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dsgdlover said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:I was so looking forward to driving out there, but had to work. Thank you so much for posting pics, everyone I spoke with said it was a great show.


Yes, it was a bangin show!



DueceAddicTed said:


> Awesome pix TL I refuse to miss the next one ! grrrrr


I misssssssssssssssssssssssed you soooooooooo much! Wasn't the same without you! Charlotte, NC show July 30


Rudy4747 said:


> Some good pix. Alot of nice bullies out there.


Agree Rudy! Thanks!



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I know I missed you on this one babe


WORD!



apbtmom76 said:


> some really nice lookin bullies there, I love the red tri, he is gorgeous


Carmello is something serious! I lubs hims!



Shes Got Heart said:


> Great pics! I loved Tum Tum's markings.  And I have never seen a black and tan EB before! How did you keep track of all the dog's names? haha And one last thing, that sign was freaking hilarious!


Thanks! Tum Tum is a super nice dog, Megaladon. Derrick does a fabulous job handling him in the ring. All of the pictures I posted are dogs that belong to my friends so it is easy to remember their names  That was the first black and tan EB I'd ever seen too and OMG I fell in love. Such a fat little baby I just wanted to bite hims.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Super awesome pics!!!!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

My favorites were Kano and Miami. Looks like a good turn out


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> My favorites were Kano and Miami. Looks like a good turn out


I will have a first pick male pup off Kano x Sookie sometime in the next year. I am super stoked. Miami is a gorgeous girl and Q from Soul Edge does a bangin job with her. The turnout was awesome definitely a good show!


----------

